# Vermeer 5410 Problem



## Green1340 (Mar 9, 2010)

I generally always use the net on the Rebel baler. I attempted to tie a bale with twine just to be sure it was working because my next job the owner prefers twine. The monitor reads "Twine not detected" and automatically will go back to the net wrap. The twine is laced through the baler properly and I can manually pull it through the arms. Does anyone know where the twine is detected on the baler? I can't find a sensor for twine detection.

Thanks for your help.

Greenhaw


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

This is going to be an interesting discussion to follow. I have not heard of this happening but am curious to learn the cure should I come across the same issue.

Have you ever successfully tied with twine before?

The the tag end long enough to catch on the bale to pull the string?

Does it try to tie or just automatically switch to net with out trying?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I think the sensor is in the twine wheel that spins where twine comes out of the baler box area down to twine arms.It is probably sticking from non use.Free it up and should work fine.

I've never had a 5410 but it should be same on there as my 605's have been.


----------



## Green1340 (Mar 9, 2010)

Tim- It tied many rolls last year and I tied one earlier this year just to be sure all was working. It will not attempt to tie; when the monitor does not detect string it automatically goes back to net.

Swmnhay- I will look under there again and check for a sensor. But the wheel would be a feed sensor and since it does not detect the string the arms will not move automatically or manually (via the controller) to start feeding the twine.

Thanks for the responses & I will keep looking.

Greenhaw


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_My new baler doesn't have twine and if you punch twine mode on monitor it says no twine detected._

_Soo maybe your connection is loose or corroded that goes to twine feed wheels?Could be broke wire in wiring harness?There should be one on both sides of baler if you have dual twine feed._


----------



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

My automatic had problems for net wrap, But I still could wrap it manually by hitting the right buttons and counting delay to wrap and apply brake. Can that be done for twine ? I never tried it. The control is not seeing something to run automatic.

Robert


----------



## Green1340 (Mar 9, 2010)

After looking at the baler again today, there are absolutely no sensors for string detection. There are wires that go to the hydraulic motor that moves the arm and one sensor close to the hydraulic motor that signals the completion of the twine tie cycle. It has to be that the monitor is not detecting the hydraulic motor that operates the twine arm. This could be the only reasonably explanation for the monitor to not detect the twine mechanism. I think this will be a trip to the dealership for the needed repairs. If I could find it I could fix it... But there is just no sensor there.

Greenhaw


----------



## ForemanTX (May 7, 2012)

Green1340 said:


> After looking at the baler again today, there are absolutely no sensors for string detection. There are wires that go to the hydraulic motor that moves the arm and one sensor close to the hydraulic motor that signals the completion of the twine tie cycle. It has to be that the monitor is not detecting the hydraulic motor that operates the twine arm. This could be the only reasonably explanation for the monitor to not detect the twine mechanism. I think this will be a trip to the dealership for the needed repairs. If I could find it I could fix it... But there is just no sensor there.
> 
> Greenhaw


My dealer is coming out to set my 5410 up this sunday,would you like for me to ask them what it mite be or would sunday be to late?


----------



## cowsrus (Jun 12, 2010)

I had a simiar problem on my 5410, mine read "net not detected", called Vermeer and the service tech said the problem was a relay located to the right of the gearbox. He said to tap on it and if that didn't work, to replace it. I tried banging on it, but no luck, so i replaced it and everything works great. $18. relay was a cheap fix. The guy at the Vemeer place here said that the relay was just a switch that switched from twine to net and that sometimes dust got in it and it wouldn't let the contacts make good contact.


----------

